

Creative Pros on Twitter - imjustcreative
http://creativesare.com/blog/community/100-creative-pros-on-twitter.php

======
jlees
I dislike lists like this. It takes forever, and a zillion mouseclicks, to
sift through them all and follow the interesting ones. "Handpicking" 100
people is still a lot of effort for the end user - there must be a better way.

